#  Erste Hilfe >   Kreislaufprobleme >

## spokes

Holla, 
ich hätte da mal eine Frage. Ich wusste nicht so recht, wo ich sie stellen sollte und fand das hier am ehesten passen, weil es ja eigentlich erste Hilfe ist.  
Es geht zB um folgende Situationen: 
Schlüsselbeinbruch im Sommer, bei der Versorgung sagte ich, mir wird schwindelig und dann lief der kalte Schweiß so an mir runter. Erst ein wenig trinken, dann hinlegen, Beine hoch.  
Winter: sehr anstrengende Psychotherapiestunde (Traumakonfrontation). Auf die Frage, wie es mir geht sage ich, das es mir schwindelig ist (im sitzen). Aufgestanden, dann nur noch ein Geschwanke von mir, wieder setzen, das Karussell dreht sich ein wenig langsamer. Glas Wasser bekommen, das getrunken, dann ging es.  
Wieso soll/bekommt man immer erst mal ein Glas Wasser, wenn es einem schwindelig ist? Was bewirkt das? Was steckt da hinter? 
Schönen Gruß 
spokes

----------


## MonCherie

Im Sommer (und auch im Winter bei der anstrengenden Therapiestd.) schwitzt man mehr als normal. Und speziell im Sommer hat der Körper noch mit der Sonne zu kämpfen.
Durch das vermehrte Schwitzen verliert man Wasser (alles hier sehr vereinfacht ausgedrückt) und im Körper fehlt es, da er es in den "normalen" Verbrauch nicht einkalkuliert hat. Es wird wieder Wasser zugeführt, was den Wasserspeicher qusi wieder auffüllt. War das Wasser kalt? Das regt zusätzlich den Kreislauf an.

----------

